# When to totally remove pups from nursing?



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I keep reading different opinions on when to remove the litter from nursing on the mother. The litter will be 7 weeks this thurs/fri. Mother is very sore, we try to limit her movement while nursing as the pups are really ripping open her nipples. She has been growling and nipping when they tear too hard. We put some prescription salve on from the vet on her teats bc of the open teeth cuts, and last week the vet checked her over as well only concern was the open sores that they gave the cream for. When do you wrap up or remove the mother from your litters as far as nursing? Our pups are set to go home at 8.5/9 weeks old at the end of the month bc their health checks/vacc/deworming is set of Oct 22. I feel terrible as mom is in def pain while nursing yet I want to make sure the pups get all they need. The pups are fed soaked kibble and goats milk mix 3x a day along with unlimited fresh water since 3.5/4 wks of age. She has a fence that she can hop in and out of during the day to get some rest and the pups are completely fine with being away from her so that isn't the worry. Just keep reading how some litters nurse until they go home where some have already been completely removed from nursing by week 6. Whats everyones opinion?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

We have totally weaned off the pups from the mom by week 5. And during week 4 we just let them nurse during the night.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I let the mom decide within reason. Nike would nurse her pups forever, but Vala started to limit her own time around 5-6 weeks. I usually wean them totally by 7 weeks. I don't force the bitch to stand there and if she wants to leave she can.


----------

